# howto wifi AR5006EG...

## pierrearinsal

Hi

I'm new to gentoo, even if i used unix/linux for years..

I've just installed gentoo on this laptop. everything works just fine 'out of the box'..., i'm almost frustated....! 

but not for long!

I can't get wifi:

lspci gives 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
> 
> 	Subsystem: Unknown device 1a3b:1026
> ...

 

I 've tried with madwifi 0.9.3.3 as I've read somewhere that last one does not work:

 *Quote:*   

>  net-wireless/madwifi-ng
> 
>       Latest version available: 0.9.3.3
> 
>       Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]
> ...

 

my /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6 contains

 *Quote:*   

> wlan
> 
> wlan_acl
> 
> wlan_ccmp
> ...

 

and dmesg claims

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ath_hal: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel.
> 
> ath_hal: 0.9.18.0 (AR5210, AR5211, AR5212, RF5111, RF5112, RF2413, RF5413)
> ...

 

I'm using a 2.6.24-gentoo-r4 kernel, on a amd turion64x2.

I don't know if it's revelant but my laptop got a button to switch wifi on and off. wifi is working with pre-install windows vista, and this button controls wifi (on with light, off without). I wonder if i have to find a kernel module or some acpi issue to make the button works BEFORE I try to get wifi working.....

any suggestion is welcome!

----------

## AllenJB

What laptop is it (make and model)? The Asus EeePC (claims to) use that device - It has an unofficial wiki article which may help you.

----------

## pierrearinsal

it's a packard bell easynote mx5241...

thanks for the lead... i'll have a look and i will report if it's work

----------

## pierrearinsal

after a visit on packard bell web site, it's look like the official name of the laptop is something like MX52-B-0??

----------

## pappy_mcfae

Try kernel versions 2.6.22.19 or 2.6.22-gentoo-r10 and ndiswrapper. if that works, you should be able to move to 2.6.25 gentoo flavored kernels and maintain functionality. 2.6.24.x kernels are notorious for being unstable in wireless support.

Blessed be!

Pappy

----------

## C1REX

I have exactly the same wifi.

lspci:

```
03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5006EG 802.11 b/g Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
```

```
C1REX c1rex # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

C1REX c1rex #
```

HP Pavilion 9000 (9702ea)

----------

## bunder

Moved from Multimedia to Networking & Security.

----------

